# These, should be issue.  Odour eating underwear developed.



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2012)

Promises, promises.



> Gone with the wind! The new odour-eating pants that promise to banish embarrassing smells
> 
> - Underwear is said to neutralise the smell of flatulence
> - Developed for people with digestive problems who suffer excessive wind
> ...


----------

